# Hilfe! / Help!



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Hallo,

ich benötige Hilfe um eventuelle Verständnisprobleme mit "www.camojoe.co.za/" zu lösen. 
Ich hatte für Bekleidung auf das Konto von Camojoe Geld überwiesen. Der Kauf kam aber dann nicht zustande und eine Mitarbeiterin von Camojoe versprach mir, das Geld zurück zu überweisen. Das war am 08.04.08. Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört und auch noch kein Geld erhalten.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Hat jemand Kontakt zu CamoJoe?

Grüße Andy


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Better you write in English here, I am sure no person can understand good enough German to give you help or assistance.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

gintonic said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benötige Hilfe um eventuelle Verständnisprobleme mit "www.camojoe.co.za/" zu lösen.
> Ich hatte für Bekleidung auf das Konto von Camojoe Geld überwiesen. Der Kauf kam aber dann nicht zustande und eine Mitarbeiterin von Camojoe versprach mir, das Geld zurück zu überweisen. Das war am 08.04.08. Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört und auch noch kein Geld erhalten.
> ...



He Frank you are right


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope it is in interest from Andreas to translate his matter.

Andreas ask for help / assistance by a problem with Camojoe store.
He ordered camo clothes and transferred the money to S.A.
Unfortunately the deal came not accomplished and a female employee promised Andreas to send the money back, this was at 8. April. At now no money arrived him and he get nervously.
Is any dealer or other person what knows Camojoe store able to ask what happened ? Andreas family name is Gärtner.

Thank you for any help


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I hope it is in interest from Andreas to translate his matter.
> 
> Andreas ask for help / assistance by a problem with Camojoe store.
> He ordered camo clothes and transferred the money to S.A.
> ...


Hi Frank,

thank you for translation!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Andy


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

gintonic said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> thank you for translation!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Andy


Andy, If you want I can phone them for you. I will need a bit more detail, like the date, amount and product. You must understand, I have nothing to do with these people I will phone them as a customer on your behalf.


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Andy, If you want I can phone them for you. I will need a bit more detail, like the date, amount and product. You must understand, I have nothing to do with these people I will phone them as a customer on your behalf.


Hi bushkey,

thank you, pm send!

regards Andy


----------

